# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Any tanners or tannery in Auckalnd?

## keneff

Hi Follks. Wondering if anyone in Auks is tanning skins? And a rough idea of the cost.Not that I have them by the bale at the moment, but we live in hope, and my mate has a few fallow running around his place and has said I can knock a couple over if I can find the little fokkers.

----------


## deadidick

There's a guy up in Forrest Hill road, Henderson. Can't recal his name.
He lives on the left hand side of the road heading out to the coast (Southern side of road)
Can't exactly recal how far up either sorry. He was up past Parrs road and had lots of native around his house. There where loads of Peacocks roasting in his trees. Sorry not much help with the details. 
Done some belted Galway skins for the guy I work for

----------


## Boylo

Hes moved mate no longer out west moved to Hellensville. His email is wapitinz@yahoo.co.nz .

----------


## keneff

Thanks deadidick & Boylo. Your directions woulda got me there Dick. Peacocks would be a giveaway. And a bonus.

----------


## Chris p

Yes theres one  taxidermist in  46 Merewhira rd Paremoremo. Auckland taxidermy.

----------


## Bonecrusher

Only tannery in Auckland would be these guys Ponsonby Road anytime after dark contact the Family Bar

----------


## Boylo

Be careful who you use mate.. I shot my first Chammy in 2012 got it straight to the taxidermist .have been following up on it ever since painfully trying to be polite..  Finally asked for the skin back as I was going to use someone else only to find my skin was damaged. (hair pulling out).. First chammy skin lost . Bloody gutted is a understatement. Emailed the guy and never got a reply..

----------


## Shearer

Classic Sheepskins in Napier.
You can courier the skin down and they send it back. Good job and good price.
Check their web site.

----------


## 300CALMAN

most of the Tanneries moved out of Auckland some time ago. I used to do customer service for them and had a tanning drum at work. Nice little side benefit. I still have some chemicals and do a few rabbits/hares. Did a deer a few years ago and it turned out great. I think my kit is one of these.

Leder Tanning Utility Pack

----------


## keneff

Thanks guys. I'll check back here when the time comes. This place is such a mine of information.

----------


## Chris p

Hi there its chris from Auckland taxidermy. Im in Paremoremo Albany i do flat skins and big game mounts. Theres about a 9 month turnaround at present

----------


## keneff

[QUOTE=Tussock;507933]I was going to suggest go downwind of the city and just follow the smell of sulpher. 

Thanks Tussock, but if I go downwind of the city and follow the smell of sulphur, it'll lead me straight to Len Brown and his pile of shit Council. That stench will overpower the pong of any tannery, I reckon.  :Wink:

----------


## 300CALMAN

[QUOTE=keneff;508271]


> I was going to suggest go downwind of the city and just follow the smell of sulpher. 
> 
> Thanks Tussock, but if I go downwind of the city and follow the smell of sulphur, it'll lead me straight to Len Brown and his pile of shit Council. That stench will overpower the pong of any tannery, I reckon.


AHHH the smell of the skin yards  :Sick:  or Auckland Council  :Psmiley:

----------

